# CO2 setup



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

so I look to buy a CO2 setup in the coming week all along i have been planing on buying 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9935&pcatid=9935
and calling it a day but I have a few questions.

Is this setup a good setup worth, the money?
If i were to buy the parts individually can I do better? (financially and quality)
what are good brands to buy?
as well as any other information you are willing to give.

I also plan on using 5-10 pound CO2 tank


----------

